# llevándose



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"....procurando no llorar cuando el cuchillo del carnicero empezó a serrar su carne dolorida hasta llegar al fémur y arrancárselo llevándose de paso venas, músculos, tendones." (Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)

No encuentro ninguna traudcción de "llevarse de paso". ¿Tenéis una idea?


Saludos, 


Daniea


----------



## prinzeugen

Para mi es lo mismo que arrancando simultaneamente o sea gleichzeitig


----------



## baufred

... según Dicc. Langenscheidt: llevar el paso - Schritt halten (MIL )

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ayuda?

llevándose de paso
Lo importante en la frase original es la parte subrayada y en caracteres color azul.
Prinzeugen parece también señalar que *de paso*  [sin referirse directamente a ello] significa algo así como simultaneamente o sea gleichzeitig.
Y yo digo que sirven asimismo  beiläufig {oder} nebenbei
Con respecto a* llevar*: = quitar/arrancar


----------



## DanielaKlein

ah Vale, entonces quiere decir que él sacó  las venas, los músculos etc. a la vez.


Gracias y Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## anipo

"De paso" bedeutet genau das, was man auf Englisch bei "by the way" meint.

Also: nebenbei, übrigens. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

> "De paso" bedeutet genau das, was man auf Englisch bei "by the way" meint.
> Also: nebenbei, übrigens.



Nebenbei gesagt *(dicho sea de paso), *du hast Recht !


----------

